# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  June/July '19 Lite Challenge: Where the Monsters Are!  VOTING

## Bogie

June/July '19 Lite Challenge: Where the Monsters Are!

This month's Challenge was to create a map of a place where you would expect to find Monsters.

We have 8 entries for you to vote on.
Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.
CLICK HERE  for Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have 8 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
Fantastic work everyone. There are some great maps here.

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass!

Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## QED42

Yet another great selection of maps to pick from to vote on, well done everyone!

----------


## GodofMoxie

Was awesome fun, the theme really got me excited.

----------


## Theseus

Argh im so bad!

----------


## Daedalus' Dungeons

Very nice everyone!

----------


## arsheesh

Man there were some really nice entries this time around.  I wanted to pick no more than three but couldn't narrow it down that far since some of the entries were just so creative and well executed.  My votes went to GodofMoxie, GreatWhiteNorth and Storimakertomi.  Wonderful work everyone!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Got my votes in. Still frustrated that I couldn't finish. Seems like almost every time I try to participate in these challenges, I end up short handed at work and can't finish things up. A sign, maybe? Anyways... Well done to everyone. Rep coming soon.

----------


## Mimine

Great entries everyone! My votes go for the same entries as Arsheesh, looking forward to see the results!

----------


## storymakertomi

This was so fun to do, thank you! And so many great, unique maps, too - I'm really inspired!

----------


## RedKellBell

Awesome job everyone! Tough call on voting, although I can't vote yet. Wonder what the next challenge will be, maybe I'll have a go at it.

Again, nice work everyone!

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi guys, a lot of these look unfinished to me, or at least lacking some finishing touches. Was the deadline too short?

I wonder how it would look like if it was a collaboration challenge. If two people were responsible for finishing a map, would the added pressure force them to meet the deadline? And wouldn't it result in higher quality work from everybody overall? Was there a challenge like that in the past, and if so, can anyone link to it?

----------


## ChickPea

There are almost always unfinished maps in the challenges. It's just one of those things. People start out with the best of intentions, but sometimes life gets in the way. If something comes up that needs your time, it won't make any difference whether you're on your own or partnered with someone else. And perhaps the guilt of potentially letting down your partner would stop people from entering in the first place. 

The other problem with collaboration is that so many people have different styles and use different software/drawing media, so trying to find a compatible partner - who also has the time - may limit the number of entries quite drastically. 

Collaboration is a nice idea, and I think it's been suggested before, but I'm just not sure how well it would work in practice. (Of course, I might be wrong, and there are a whole bunch of people who'd love to try it, and maybe we will one day...!)  :Very Happy:  We have done challengers where people give a brief to a partner, but I don't believe we've ever had two people working on the same map.

----------


## Kellerica

Nice entries by everyone, but one clear favorite for me! Well done, guys.

----------


## mixerbach

Thanks for putting forward the idea, Kisachik. I'm always game for taking on a new Challenge and collaboration always sounds like fun to me. However, ChickPea did bring up some serious concerns. 
 :Idea:  You may want to check out the Challenge Suggestion forum and maybe post your idea there. 

In other news, I got my votes in! Yay! There were some truly great ones and limiting myself to three votes was almost impossible this time. 
Congratulations to everyone who submitted an entry. Keep up the great work!  :Very Happy: 

Lastly, but certainly not leastly, a big, special thank you to *Bogie* whose tireless efforts make all this fun possible.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks MB!

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats GodofMoxie!

----------


## GodofMoxie

Thanks everyone  :Smile:

----------


## mixerbach

All hail to the victor,
 :Compass Rose:  *God of Moxie*  :Compass Rose: 
Excellent work on your map and congratulations! 
Keep up the great work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Great job everyone!  Thanks for having fun with us!!

Congrats on your first Compass God of Moxie!

----------


## MistyBeee

Late to the party, but congrats, Moxie !!  :Smile:

----------

